# هل أنا مسيحي - من هو المسيحي الحقيقي (الجزء الثاني الإخوة القديسين)



## aymonded (9 يونيو 2016)

*تابع هل أنا مسيحي - من هو المسيحي الحقيقي 
(الجــــــــــــــــزء الثاني )*​
*(1) ما معنى كلمة الإخوة αδελφοίς القديسين holy brethren*​طبعاً معروف أن الإخوة أبناء من أب واحد مشتركين في نفس ذات الدم brothers by blood، إخوة نشأوا في مكان واحد أو بيت واحد وأسرة واحدة، من عيلة واحدة، يتعايشون معاً لأنهم مرتبطون معاً برأس واحد أسمه رب الأسرة أي الأب، يعيشون بتآلف في اتحاد اُسري بالرغم من أنهم قد يكونوا مختلفين في الأفكار والميول والمواهب والرغبات والأعمال بل وفي ملامح الوجه من جهة الشكل، لكنهم من أب واحد ومن دم واحد ومشتركين في حياة واحدة، وهذه هي مقومات الإخوة في البيت الواحد.

ولكن نحن هنا في صدد إخوة من نوع جديد يحملون نفس ذات المقومات إنما على نحوٍ خاص أسمى وأرفع من مقومات الأسرة الطبيعية حسب العالم الذي نعيش فيه، لأن النطق الرسولي يقول (الإخوة القديسين) بكونهم brethren in Christ أي إخوة في المسيح الرب، أي أنهم من نفس ذات الوطن السماوي الرفيع، يعني كلمة الإخوة هنا لا تعني اجتماع أو أُلفة جماعة خاصة تجمعت تحت مُسمى مسيحيين لهم مواهب واحدة وميول واحدة وأفكار واحدة وتآلفوا لأن تفكيرهم واحد ويخضعون لقوانين لائحة واحدة جامدة موضوعة، لأن هذه مقومات حزب وليست مقومات إخوة في المسيح يسوع، لأن التحزب دائماً يأتي تحت الخضوع لفكر واحد ان خرج عنه أحد يُنبذ وبالتالي يتم طرده سريعاً لأنه أصبح غريب عن الحزب ولا يعمل تحت قوانين البنود الموضوعة فيه، وهذا يختلف عن الانتماء الأُسري الطبيعي، لأن الأسرة – حسب وضعها الرعائي – لن تطرد ابن مختلف في الفكر أو الميول أو الوظيفة عن باقي إخوته، لأن هناك فرق شاسع ما بين الاتحاد الأسري الطبيعي وبين الاتحاد الحزبي المشروط، الأولى ترعى الأبناء تحت رأس واحد وتضمهم مهما ما كانوا مختلفين في كل شيء، وأن حدثت مشكلة بين أحدهما تأتي بهما للمائدة الواحدة في شركة المحبة الأخوية وتُقيِّم المشكلة وتحلها بروح الأبوة الصادقة، والثانية تنبذ وتطرد كل من هو مختلف بعد أن تعقد مجلس القضاء وتحقق في الموضوع وتُقيمه حسب لائحة الحزب ثم تعطي الحكم بالطرد أن ثبتت المخالفة.

ومن هنا نستطيع أن نفهم وضع كنيسة كورنثوس المُخزي حينما كلمهم الرسول قائلاً:
+ ولكنني أطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تقولوا جميعكم قولاً واحداً ولا يكون بينكم انشقاقات، بل كونوا كاملين في فكر واحد ورأي واحد (لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح – 1كورنثوس 2: 16). لأني أُخبرت عنكم يا إخوتي من أهل خلوي أن بينكم خصومات. فأنا أعني هذا: أن كل واحد منكم يقول (بتحزب) أنا لبولس وأنا لأبلوس وأنا لصفا وأنا للمسيح. هل انقسم المسيح! ألعل بولس صُلِّب لأجلكم! أم باسم بولس اعتمدتم! (1كورنثوس 1: 10 – 13)
+ لأني أخاف إذا جئت أن لا أجدكم كما أُريد وأُوجد منكم كما لا تريدون، أن توجد خصومات ومحاسدات وسخطات وتحزبات ومذمات ونميمات وتكبرات وتشويشات (2كورنثوس 12: 20)​عموماً هناك فرق كبير وشاسع حينما نتواجد في الكنيسة على أساس حزب وبين تواجدنا فيها على أساس أننا إخوة في المسيح الرب، لأن التحزب لا يُنشئ كنيسة على الإطلاق، وهذا هو سرّ مشكلة الحرب الطاحنة بين الناس في الاختلاف على الأشخاص والسعي لحرمان الأخ وطرده من الكنيسة، لأن الموضوع هنا موضوع جماعة حزب مش إخوة في جسد:
+ ولكن أن كان لكم غيرة مُرة وتحزب في قلوبكم فلا تفتخروا وتكذبوا على الحق؛ لأنه حيث الغيرة والتحزب هناك التشويش وكل أمرٍ رديء (يعقوب 3: 14، 16)
+ وأما الذين هم من أهل التحزب ولا يطاوعون للحق بل يطاوعون للإثم فسخط وغضب (رومية 2: 8)
+ أعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة، خصام، غيرة، سخط، تحزب، شقاق، بدعة، حسد، قتل، سكر، بطر، وأمثال هذه التي اسبق فأقول لكم عنها كما سبقت فقلت أيضاً أن الذين يفعلون مثل هذه لا يرثون ملكوت الله. (غلاطية 5: 19 – 21)​ولماذا قال الرسول أنهم لا يرثون ملكوت الله، هذا ليس مجرد حكم كنوع من أنواع القضاء، بل هذا طبيعياً يحدث وذلك لأنهم ليسوا من المدعوين إخوة في المسيح يسوع، بل أن هويتهم هوية تحزبيه، أي أن انتمائهم لحزب وليس لعيلة الله الحقيقية، أي أنهم ليسوا أبناء لأب واحد ولا أعضاء في جسد واحد، ربما يكون عندهم المعلومات الكافية عن كل مقومات العائلة السماوية، وبارعين في كتابة بحث عنها في الخدمة، لكنها ليست حقيقة واقعيه في حياتهم كخبرة عائلية، بل ولم يكونوا أبداً رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله، بل لا زالوا غرباء ونُزلاً عن رعوية القديسين في النور.

فالآن علينا يا إخوتي أن نعي معنى أننا إخوة في المسيح حسب الإنجيل، وأن إخوتنا ليست نظرية ولا فكرة مطروحة للمناقشة، لأنه لا توجد أُسرة تتناقش حول وضعها مع أبنائها وتضع بحث عظيم وكبير عن كونها أسره حقيقية وتحاول أن تثبت للأبناء وتقنعهم أنهم إخوة، لأن هذا شيء يحدث طبيعياً بسبب الولادة، يعني الإخوة هنا بالطبيعة حسب ولادتهم في الأسرة، أي أن هذا وضع طبيعي لا يحتاج لإثبات ولا لإقناع، وهكذا كل من ولد من فوق ولبس المسيح في المعمودية وآمن بوعي أن المسيح رئيس الخلاص ومكمله، وبهذا الإيمان دخل في الأسرة الواحدة فيجد تلقائياً أنه يحب إخوته شركاءه في الدعوة السماوية، ولنلاحظ أن هذا كله مبني على التدبير الذي تممه المسيح الرب، ولنركز فيما هو مكتوب عن التدبير:
+ انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مُخلِّص هو المسيح الرب (لوقا 2: 11)
+ وبالأجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد (1تيموثاوس 3: 16)
+ فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما (عبرانيين 2: 14)
+ والكلمة صار جسداً وحلَّ بيننا (فينا – في طبيعتنا) ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءًا نعمة وحقاً (يوحنا 1: 14)
+ أجاب يسوع وقال له الحق الحق أقول لك أن كان أحد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله (يوحنا 3: 3)
+ مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حي بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الأموات (1بطرس 1: 3)
+ إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله. وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله، أي المؤمنون باسمه. الذين ولدوا ليس من دمٍ، ولا من مشيئة جسد، ولا من مشيئة رجل، بل من الله؛ من ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا، ونعمة فوق نعمة (يوحنا 1: 11 – 13؛ 16)
+ كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح (مسيح الخلاص والحياة) فقد وُلِدَ من الله، وكل من يحب الوالد يحب المولود منه أيضاً (1يوحنا 5: 1)
+ أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضاً، لان المحبة هي من الله، وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله (1يوحنا 4: 7)
+ لكن الذي من الجارية ولد حسب الجسد وأما الذي من الحرة فبالموعد؛ ولكن كما كان حينئذ الذي ولد حسب الجسد يضطهد الذي حسب الروح هكذا الآن أيضاً (غلاطية 4: 23؛ 29)​وبناء على كل هذا التدبير الواضح في ولادتنا من الله فأننا صرنا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض من أُسرة واحدة طبيعياً دون تصنع أو بعمل نحن قمنا به (هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح وأعضاء بعضا لبعض، كل واحد للآخر؛ لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه – رومية 12: 5؛ أفسس 5: 30)، لأنه أن أراد أحد ان ينضم لأُسرة ما فأنه يحاول جاهداً أن يعمل ما هو صالح أو نافع لكي يغري الأسرة أن تضمه إليها أو تستقبله ضيفاً عندها، وهذا يختلف عن الابن في الأسرة الواحدة، لأنه لم يُقبل على أساس أنه ضيف أو عامل فيها أو خادم، بل هو عضو منها تلقائياً وطبيعياً، لذلك مكتوب:
+ والعبد لا يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد، أما الابن فيبقى إلى الأبد، فأن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً (يوحنا 8: 35، 36)
+ الذي خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع قبل الأزمنة الأزلية، وإنما أُظهرت الآن بظهور مُخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذي أبطل الموت وأنار الحياة والخلود بواسطة الانجيل؛ فلستم إذاً بعد غُرباء ونُزلاً، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله (2تيموثاوس 1: 9، 10؛ أفسس 2: 19)​وهنا لنا وقفة لكي نُحدد طبيعة الأبناء حسب الإنجيل والولادة الفوقانية، لأن البنوة لها مقومات وعلامات ظاهرة، أي انها ليست كلام ولا اعتناق فكره نصدقها ونتحدث عنها بفرح الانفعال النفسي، بل هي حياة شركة أبناء في عيلة واحدة مقدسة، ولننتبه إلى ما هو مكتوب:
+ لأنكم جميعاً ابناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع (غلاطية 3: 26)
+ ثم بما إنكم ابناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخاً يا أبا الآب (غلاطية 4: 6)
+ كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله، الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا اننا أولاد الله. فان كنا أولاداً فأننا ورثة أيضاً، ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح، أن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه (رومية 8: 14، 16 – 17)
+  فالذين هم في الجسد (يعيشون حسب أهواء الجسد وشهواته لأنهم إلى الآن في معزل عن الله) لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله. وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح، أن كان روح الله ساكناً فيكم، ولكن أن كان أحد ليس له روح المسيح فذلك ليس له (رومية 8: 8، 9)​إذاً أن كنا كذلك أبناء الله فعلاً بشهادة الروح القدس في قلوبنا بسبب إيماننا بالابن الوحيد فأن علامات البنوة تظهر علينا طبيعياً، لأن طريقة حياتنا وسلوكنا يعبر عن انتماءنا، فابن الملك يعبر عن طبيعة وضعه في كل شيء من جهة كلامه وطريقة سيره وملبسه وطعامه وكل حركاته التي يقوم بها:
+ طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم ابناء الله يدعون (متى 5: 9)
+ أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم. لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فأنه يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويُمطر على الأبرار والظالمين (متى 5: 44 – 45)
+  من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح أشدة، أم ضيق، أم اضطهاد، أم جوع، أم عُري، أم خطر، أم سيف. كما هو مكتوب أننا من أجلك نُمات كل النهار، قد حُسبنا مثل غنم للذبح. ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي أحبنا. فإني متيقن أنه لا موت، ولا حياة، ولا ملائكة، ولا رؤساء، ولا قوات، ولا أمور حاضرة، ولا مستقبلة، ولا علو، ولا عمق، ولا خليقة أُخرى، تقدر أن تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا (رومية 8: 35 – 39)
+ وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف، وبكلمة شهادتهم، ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت (رؤيا 12: 11)
+ لأن كل من ولد من الله يغلب (إغراءات) العالم، وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم: إيماننا (1يوحنا 5: 4)​
++++++++++++
*يتبــــــــــــــــــــــع*​


----------

